# Long time no see...New addition, sort of long..



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I havent been here in a very long time. Sophie Lynne is now three years old, still 6lbs and doing good. I adopted her brother, Westley Oct 8th from a kill shelter. He's also a Chihuahua, but is long and taller so he might be mixed with something. 

A little about westley...

He was 4.9 pounds when I got him, and was ALL bones. They were going to put him down to sleep (the dog he came in with died of parvo) because he wasnt getting adopted. He looked at me and I just knew he was meant to be here with me. Next day, he was fixed and I brought him home. He had mental block up and WOULD NOT drink for the life of him. He was severly starved and wanted to swallow his food whole. Working with the vet we found a food plan to help him gain weight. He got fed every two hours (yes, even through the night!) half baby food, chicken broth, and a special pedilight for dogs and during the day he had a soupy mixed added in which was extra calories. He had water packs inserted under his skin in huge 24 hour dosages (it looks like a big tumor, but its all liquid) and aftera bout three-four rounds, plus small meals he started to get better. Westley is now a big boy, and you couldn't tell that he was ever on his death bed. It killed me when people said to go ahead and take him back so they can put him back to sleep. I couldnt, and I wouldnt. He is a fighter, and was fighting HARD to stay alive so I had to help too.

Now to the health question... Sophie isn't used to being with another dog, they fought A LOT at first but it's getting better. What used to be pretty bad fights 4-5 times a day is now 1-2 times every other week. He has really bad separation anxiety and she's starting to as well. I noticed she gets nervous in social settings now (as does he) unlike wes, she is starting to get scared and then get very agressive towards new people and pets. 

Money is a little tight, but this summer we will be starting private classes for her and basic classes for him (even though he's 2-5 years old.)
Is there anything that has worked for you guys? I've heard about anti depressants for dogs, and I've read some great things... but I want to try a more natural route first. I've seen the calm collar, and over the counter stuff but I can't find a lot of reviews to see if the products work. Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------

